# Cycling Plus magazines



## Yellow Fang (7 Jan 2009)

Looks like I am moving to Switzerland (touch wood), so I have stuff I need to say goodbye to. Does anyone want a big stash of Cycling Plus magazines, about two to three foot high? I also have some old What Mountainbile magazines.


----------



## Chrisz (7 Jan 2009)

Any other magazines you have stashed???


----------



## summerdays (7 Jan 2009)

Where in Switzerland... I love it as a country, if I was going to live in another country it would be high on my list.


----------



## Yellow Fang (8 Jan 2009)

Lausanne, as a research assistant at the EPFL.


----------



## a_n_t (8 Jan 2009)

European Penny Farthing Lovers?


----------



## Cathryn (8 Jan 2009)

Jammy git. Lausanne is beatiful. And very hilly!


----------



## Chrisz (8 Jan 2009)

Cathryn said:


> Jammy git. Lausanne is beatiful. And very hilly!




No kidding!! A truly beautiful place - I cycled through there once on my way over the Alps after havng followed the Rhine down from Arnhem.


----------



## Yellow Fang (8 Jan 2009)

a_n_t said:


> European Penny Farthing Lovers?



Ecole Polytechnique Federale de Lausanne

It's a university or institute of technology. According to wikipedia, it's got a pretty good reputation, although I'd never heard of it before applying.

The styling is a bit 70s and blocky, but I can live with that.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Jan 2009)

Take them with you - I know of a "Swiss Vet" who had an interest in Cycling Plus


----------



## Yellow Fang (13 Jan 2009)

Mags are now in the recycling skip


----------

